# brother printer, specifically DCP-9055CDN (works)

## madImpulse

I recently ran into trouble accessing my brother DCP-9055CDN using cups. Earlier it worked using the HP driver, this stopped after some cups update.

I thought why not give the brother linux drivers a shot. However I started with the wiki here:

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Brother_networked_printer

After all I managed to get the overlay. Unfortunately the ebuild net-print/brother-dcp9055cdn-bin fails to install, due to some access rights problem. May be due to updates in the portage/emerge system, I don't know.

On the brother Homepage you can download a "driver Install Tool". I cannot specify an URL, you need to find it in the brother support pages. Many models are supported.

I don't recall exactly which steps I did. May be part of the ebuild runs and some part not I cannot tell. Whenever I try to install the ebuild, also a printer is added in cups, same when I run cupswrapper... script below.

The drivers are also available as rpm, so I checked the contents in these files. In the end I got the driver files under /usr/local/Brother/Printer/dcp9055cdn. These are mainly the files extracted from dcp9055cdnlpr-1.1.1-5.i386.rpm from the brother homepage.

First success: run

```
/usr/local/Brother/Printer/dcp9055cdn/cupswrapper/cupswrapperdcp9055cdn
```

this will install a new printer in cups. Set for usb connection. I changed this to networked connection, like this:

```
Connection:   socket://<printer IP address>:9100
```

later I also tried this setting succesfully:

```
Connection:         lpd://<printer IP address>/BINARY_P1
```

Anyhow the main issue was, that when I printed a test page there was an error displayed in cups:

```
"File "/usr/libexec/cups/filter/brlpdwrapperdcp9055cdn" not available: No such file or directory"
```

In all the files I downloaded from brother there was no file "brlpdwrapperdcp9055cdn". In the end I found the following solution:

```
cd /usr/libexec/cups/filter

ln -s /usr/local/Brother/Printer/dcp9055cdn/lpd/filterdcp9055cdn brlpdwrapperdcp9055cdn
```

From then on the printer worked correctly.

I hope this helps somebody to get the printer running.

May be the brother overlay can be updated to circumvent the mentioned access rights problem. Would be nice if this worked out of the box.

----------

## charles17

See https://github.com/stefan-langenmaier/brother-overlay/issues/34.

----------

## madImpulse

See comments on github. The net-print/brother-dcp9055cdn-bin-1.1.1-r1 ebuild emerges successfully and the printer works.

It is still necessary to add the symlink like this:

```
cd /usr/libexec/filter

ln -s /usr/local/Brother/Printer/dcp9055cdn/lpd/filterdcp9055cdn brlpdwrapperdcp9055cdn

```

----------

## gr650

Same printer, same problem here, even with net-print/brother-dcp9055cdn-bin:1.1.1-r2. After removing the brlpdwrapperdcp9055cdn file and creating a symlink, the printer worked straightaway:

```

rm /usr/libexec/cups/filter/brlpdwrapperdcp9055cdn

ln -s /usr/local/Brother/Printer/dcp9055cdn/lpd/filterdcp9055cdn brlpdwrapperdcp9055cdn

```

----------

